# Hollybelle Rescue pictures



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

I picked all 4 pounds of her up today. She is terribly sweet and just wants a lap she can call her own.I gave her a haircut before I took the pictures . She was stained red pretty bad on her back. She had had fleas







pretty badly and started chewing on herself causing all the red on her.She is now flea free and had a total work up by the vet.. She was turned into the pound by the original adopters







Her name is Lay-La and is between 5 and 6 years old. Here are the pictures I promised.. Dian 

[attachment=22399:attachment][attachment=22400:attachment][attachment=22401:atta
hment][attachment=22402:attachment]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I picked all 4 pounds of her up today. She is terribly sweet and just wants a lap she can call her own.I gave her a haircut before I took the pictures . She was stained red pretty bad on her back. She had had fleas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, what a precious soul! Who could turn that poor little girl into a shelter after knowing full well all she'd been through before!
















What did the vet say about her health?

I hope there is a very special home waiting for this very special girl. She certainly has earned the right to finally have love and stabilty in her life.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!! Lay-la is BEAUTIFUL!!!

It's hard to hold back the tears. Bless her sweet little heart









And bless your heart, Dian


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a sweet, sweet face. I know she'll get the loving home she deserves, thanks to you.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Aww Layla is soooo beautiful!!!! Aww







I also have a soft spot for that name because it's my niece's name (my twin sister's daughter-my only blood related niece ) except my sister spells it "Leila"


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Hugs, Susan & my furkidz in NJ</span>





'DianL' date='May 8 2007, 09:08 PM' post='375550'] I picked all 4 pounds of her up today. She is terribly sweet and just wants a lap she can call her own.I gave her a haircut before I took the pictures . She was stained red pretty bad on her back. She had had fleas







pretty badly and started chewing on herself causing all the red on her.She is now flea free and had a total work up by the vet.. She was turned into the pound by the original adopters







Her name is Lay-La and is between 5 and 6 years old. Here are the pictures I promised.. Dian 

]


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Dian lets give a







to you for being so lovely as to take her in! 

You are such a great lady! You did a GREAT JOB on her. I personally know how hard it is to get them looking that good when you get them in conditions such as she started in. I groom and it's difficult.

Good for you Dian! You're the best and I bet she's claiming your lap temporarily









Andrea


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

The vet said that she was in good health other than the neglect that she went through.She had been spayed after the puppymill bust before she was adopted. This time the vet had to remove several teeth because of severe infection from bad ones. She has 4 front teeth and 4 jaw teeth. She was put on antibiotics,deflead,wormed and a rabies and booster shot.Her heart checked out good also. Dian


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> The vet said that she was in good health other than the neglect that she went through.She had been spayed after the puppymill bust before she was adopted. This time the vet had to remove several teeth because of severe infection from bad ones. She has 4 front teeth and 4 jaw teeth. She was put on antibiotics,deflead,wormed and a rabies and booster shot.Her heart checked out good also. Dian[/B]


Good for her!!! She deserves ALL the attention, and medical, attention in the world









YIPEEEEE!!! 

Kisses to her, from me and mine


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

She is very cute and has the sweetest eyes.. If I can help out with something she needs just let me know.. I will pray her family comes along soon.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

What a cutie....








Wish I could have another....







Poor girl....







She is lucky to have you caring for her.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

she looks so sweet. Thank you so much for taking that little darling in and taking care of her right now.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww she is the sweetest little thing. Its so sad that she ended up that way. I would be useless if I worked at a shelter or somewhere, I think I would end up with so many dogs at my house.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh Diane, 
It's also hard to hold my tears back too.
What a sweet lovely little girl.
I am sad but happy she was turned in if that was how her owners were







"caring" for her.
She must be scared but Im sure she feels sooo much better now that you have taken such loving care of her.
I just can't believe







how people can treat such a sweet living animal.
Just bathing my two is an exhuasting day for me and I found 2 ticks on my Lhasa!!!!!
I am soooo very happy you are such a wonderful person to be there for her.








I just know someone wonderful is out there for her and I will be following her story.
How can she not find someone to love her when she looks so innocent.
I will be thinking about this so much and hope it works out good soon.
Please keep us updated as much as you can, and thank you for being there!!!!!!!!!!!
Did I mention she is VERY cute.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Lay-la is just beautiful. For some reason her little face just melts my heart.







Thank you for taking her in and caring for her.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

She looks so tiny and sad







. Its so great of you for taking her in. I was living in Nashville when the whole Hollybelle thing happened...I remember seeing all these poor dogs on tv. So sad!!! I wish I was closer now so I could take her in. My husband (who is the primary caretaker of our doggie nowadays) absolutely refuses to though







. Your awesome for helping.














.


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> I picked all 4 pounds of her up today. She is terribly sweet and just wants a lap she can call her own.I gave her a haircut before I took the pictures . She was stained red pretty bad on her back. She had had fleas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I cried when I saw this, you mean to tell me her owners whom adopted her from the Siliski situation let her go? I thought the agency was screening these people? please share more when you can..

Nedra







For Lay-La


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

how adorable, thats a great job you done on her


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, she looks so good and what a super sweet face. You are so good! I'm so glad there are people out there like you.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

How very sad for that poor baby. I hope she finds a one dog forever home soon. There were so many people scrapping over these poor creatures. It's really difficult to see one in sad shape yet again.


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=375550
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The vet told me that she was one of the original Hollybelle dogs from the raid but she couldn't give me the name of who turned it in that would be against the rules. *This little girl has also been debarked*. The former owners said she didn't like children but I am finding this hard to believe as she seems so mellow. I don't need another dog but I will keep her if I can't find a suitable forever home for her. The most I can tell you is that I am looking at her health check papers and she is perfectly healthy according to them and all health needs are up to date now. She would make someone a very devoted pet . 
It really riles me to see pets neglected or just tossed aside like a dirty piece of laundry and forgotten about.







The fact that she was flea infested alone was enough to send me over the edge. Fleas can be deadly.They suck all the blood from these babies,then they get flea bite anemia and die.There are to many things available and inexpensive to eliminate this problem for any excuses. This is just my opinion but I feel a good one.

The vet also had a 2 year old yorkie male that would just steal your heart. I am sure he was mixed because he was probably 12 pounds but OMG he was the cutest sweetest thing and I just wanted to bring him home to. I didn't of course but wish I new someone who would want this adorable thing. She did tell me his name was McDuff and oddly enough he looked like his name. The vet is supposed to send me pictures if she remembers to take them tomorrow.... I will post them if she does.. Dian


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> The vet told me that she was one of the original Hollybelle dogs from the raid but she couldn't give me the name of who turned it in that would be against the rules. *This little girl has also been debarked*.[/B]


so sad. i remember walking into the large bay they were in when they were still at WCAC before moving to the large school building, and the one that stole my heart (my "blossom"














) was just trying to jump as high as she could to get my---anyone's---attention. she was the most "silent" of the bunch. most of the "debarky puppies", as i called them, could still make "some" noise when they "barked", but it usually came out more as a huff or a cough-like sound. you could at least hear the air coming thru... but my little blossom couldnt make a single sound.







i cried so many tears for her, i still do when i think about her, and i think all she wanted to do was be "heard". i remember the first time she finally relaxed in my arms. she wasnt apprehensive about anything, she knew with me, she was safe. i brought her a toy once, and she grabbed it from me, away from Bossy-girl (her "roommate" in her crate) and just KNEW it was for HER.







i know the morning volunteers probably took it the next morning, tossed it in the wash with the rest of the laundry, but i thnk my Blossom KNEW it was from ME. just for HER. i miss those babies so very much, to see how they just BLOOMED into gorgeous little babies, with very distinct personalities....from what they were...scared, sad, little bodies.....







i miss my blossom









maybe i'll post the pic i have of the two of us









ann marie and the "i even liked her. she would have been a good accomplice in woobiekilling!" buttercup


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Dian, Debarked!








I don't even want to imagine how this was done.






















I'm so glad you are not letting her go to just any place.
Secretly I hope you keep her..


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

me and my debarky girl Blossom















(sorry if it's a huge pic LOL)


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

[/QUOTE]*This little girl has also been debarked*.[/QUOTE]








At first this made me very angry. I wanted to find those people, cover them with fleas and then as they begin to scream from all of the bites debark them! The puppymill people and the people who adopted her and then abandoned the poor defenseless little baby.







But, then it just made me so sad. Some people are so very cruel! I just wanted to cry for her.








But, knowing you have her just confirms that there are more wonderful people in the world than cruel people and that good triumphs over evil every time.







I'll be praying that she finds her forever, forever home. Thank you for being her guardian angel.


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=375614
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would be able to help you with my website too, this just breaks my heart, I have always had the best vet care for my Maltese, I even paid my vet for shots and guess what I was a show breeder as you know for 7 years and my dogs have never had fleas and never had any flea product, I remember when Dr. Simonis talked to me about it after my getting Tux and Pearl, I told her I never gave my human kids flea meds and they played in the sand box and in the dirt, I suggested we wait and see how things went, well I never ever had to use any product for fleas. From the looks of Layla she was very neglected and I am sorry to see that.
Get me some pictures and I sure will post them on my site, I bet that Yorky is a doll too.
I think I did a no no, I talked about Lay-La and shared her picture on another site, sorry if I broke a rule or offended anyone.

Nedra


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Dian, you are a very special person to rescue Lay-La. Thank you and bless you for helping her to have a better life. Bob and I just can't say enough about folks like you that care for and take in these poor lost little souls.
Thank you, thank you, thank you.





































Marsha


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If I recall, most of the Hollybelle dogs were adopted by their fosters or local volunteers. How could anyone who had seen what this poor girl went through before turn her into the pound a few years later? And fleas? There is just no excuse for that when they are so simple and inexpensive to treat.

Lay-la's story brings tears to my eyes. Rescues are such delicate, special souls. Those of us that have been entrusted with their lives must follow a higher standard IMO. Giving them up again is like breaking a sacred trust. How I wish that I wasn't worried it would stress Lady too much or I would ask Dian to consider letting me adopt this special little girl. Someone needs to make absolutely sure Lay-la spends the rest of her life being loved and pampered and never ever has to go through this again.

Dian, I am so glad you rescued this little girl!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, it is so good to see what you've done with her, Dian. The whole scenario brings tears to my eyes....


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Looks like Lay-la's prayers have been answered







. I bet she's secretly hoping not to go to another home.









Cause it as far as she can tell, she's in a perfect home right now!









Thank you for caring enough to save her.


----------



## BILLIE (Mar 26, 2007)

You did a great job cleaning her up! I am so glad she found you. Now she will know what it feels like to be loved.


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

What a sweet poor little girl.







The after pictures look like she has hope and happiness in her eyes thanks to wonderful people like you.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

OMG that poor little baby!!!!!! I am so glad you have her now.

She has a sweet little face and such big trustig eyes.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

poor sweet little Lay-la, I'm so so glad she's with you now, she deserves all the pampering in the world!


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

Lay-la is a doll!







And how awesome that you found her!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Look at those beautiful big eyes. She is very pretty. A real love. Well done for taking her in.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh my goodness-she is so sweet














How lucky it is that the two of you found each other-she looks so happy in the AFTER pictures


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

That is wonderful of you too take this fluff in Dian.



















> me and my debarky girl Blossom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww thats way too cute. Poor baby.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> me and my debarky girl Blossom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww!!! Look at you two


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

What an amazing transformation--you are remarkable! I can't believe that people would let a dog get to that point--it is just SO unbelievable to me!! She is truly fortunate that you took her in! She's a doll!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

for Lay-La!!! She looks so much better already, I hope her future is as great turn around as she looks from picture one to the past photo.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

I followed the Siliski story in the papers and on TV--I had come within inches of buying a baby from her a couple of months before Sammie came into my life. The red flag went up when she wanted $2000 for a puppy, cash, not check, but refused to let me come to see the facility or meet the puppies parents. I followed along in horror when she was raided, worked a few looooog days at the WCAC to help get them settled in, bathed, de-flead and dewormed. It was heartbreaking. None of you in your wildest dreams can imagine the shape these precious little babies were in. 

Thinking back, I think I even talked to Dian one on the phone about another puppy when we first started looking for a friend for Sammie--we had saved up enough money to buy a Maltie but we ended up donating that money to the shelter where these babies were placed initially and not getting another doggie. 

It is beyond my comprehension how someone could have known what these adorable little ones had gone through and yet still could continue to neglect and mistreat one of Siliski's angels. There is a special part of he11 reserved for people who mistreat animals. Looks like Jenny-girl will not be there by herself. Thank you so much Dian for what you are doing for this baby. Your town is only a short drive from ours. Can we come and see her? 

Samsonsmom


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

For those of you who may not have heard the Hollybelle story, you can read the news articles here:

http://hollybellemaltese.com/index2.html


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I followed the Siliski story in the papers and on TV--I had come within inches of buying a baby from her a couple of months before Sammie came into my life. The red flag went up when she wanted $2000 for a puppy, cash, not check, but refused to let me come to see the facility or meet the puppies parents. I followed along in horror when she was raided, worked a few looooog days at the WCAC to help get them settled in, bathed, de-flead and dewormed. It was heartbreaking. None of you in your wildest dreams can imagine the shape these precious little babies were in.
> 
> Thinking back, I think I even talked to Dian one on the phone about another puppy when we first started looking for a friend for Sammie--we had saved up enough money to buy a Maltie but we ended up donating that money to the shelter where these babies were placed initially and not getting another doggie.
> 
> ...


Carolyn, 

You are one in a MILLION. I sure wish you would post more often. I've missed you, my friend









You are absolutely right. Jenno will NOT be alone









Kisses to Sammie. Billy wants to hear more about those female poodles









~Deb


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

Just reading about Jennifer Siliski again is affecting my sleep. I never met anyone like her before who could care less about someone's feelings or about a living doggie. She has hurt so many people especially me who I lost so much from the emotional pain and stress she caused me once I knew she was a puppy mill and from the trust I put in her. Thank you goodness I snapped out of my depression from her before I lost so much more than I already lost from her. I wish her operation was in NJ, then she would have had so much punishment from all her false names, her fraud, her evasion of sales tax and I can go on and on. I trusted her ex-husband thinking that someone getting a divorce would not be on her side but he apparently loved her and divorced her when he knew he would lose so much if married to her and to be able to buy her home to get it away from creditors. Amazing how she can twist the truth and is so good at making lies sound like the truth. 





3Maltmom' date='May 9 2007, 09:25 PM' post='376052']


> I followed the Siliski story in the papers and on TV--I had come within inches of buying a baby from her a couple of months before Sammie came into my life. The red flag went up when she wanted $2000 for a puppy, cash, not check, but refused to let me come to see the facility or meet the puppies parents. I followed along in horror when she was raided, worked a few looooog days at the WCAC to help get them settled in, bathed, de-flead and dewormed. It was heartbreaking. None of you in your wildest dreams can imagine the shape these precious little babies were in.
> 
> Thinking back, I think I even talked to Dian one on the phone about another puppy when we first started looking for a friend for Sammie--we had saved up enough money to buy a Maltie but we ended up donating that money to the shelter where these babies were placed initially and not getting another doggie.
> 
> ...


Carolyn, 

You are one in a MILLION. I sure wish you would post more often. I've missed you, my friend









You are absolutely right. Jenno will NOT be alone









Kisses to Sammie. Billy wants to hear more about those female poodles









~Deb [/QUOTE]


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

It is beyond my comprehension how someone could have known what these adorable little ones had gone through and yet still could continue to neglect and mistreat one of Siliski's angels. There is a special part of he11 reserved for people who mistreat animals. Looks like Jenny-girl will not be there by herself. Thank you so much Dian for what you are doing for this baby. Your town is only a short drive from ours. Can we come and see her? 

Samsonsmom
[/QUOTE]
I feel very sorry for the people and the dogs that suffered from Jennifers deeds.It is very easy to be drawn in by someone like her. She isn't the only one out there like this. I feel some are even smarter at keeping them hidden than Jennifer.
You are welcome to come and see her if you like. A member here has expressed a desire to have her







If all goes well she may possibly be picking her up soon. Yes, she is a very sweet little female with the most soulful eyes. She takes every step I do and when my daughter is here she clings to her.


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> It is beyond my comprehension how someone could have known what these adorable little ones had gone through and yet still could continue to neglect and mistreat one of Siliski's angels. There is a special part of he11 reserved for people who mistreat animals. Looks like Jenny-girl will not be there by herself. Thank you so much Dian for what you are doing for this baby. Your town is only a short drive from ours. Can we come and see her?
> 
> Samsonsmom


I feel very sorry for the people and the dogs that suffered from Jennifers deeds.It is very easy to be drawn in by someone like her. She isn't the only one out there like this. I feel some are even smarter at keeping them hidden than Jennifer.
You are welcome to come and see her if you like. A member here has expressed a desire to have her







If all goes well she may possibly be picking her up soon. Yes, she is a very sweet little female with the most soulful eyes. She takes every step I do and when my daughter is here she clings to her.
[/QUOTE]








Yeah!!!! What a final happy ending to this precious little females life.

Blessings for a happy ending, Nedra


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

She's precious, I'm so glad you rescued her & have possibly found a perfect home for her.


----------



## bonnie4737 (Aug 29, 2006)

I am glad Lay -La is doing well. I remember her from the time spent working the case. She didn't deserve to get a bad family that is for sure. They all should be pampered and spoiled the rest of their lives. I worked with that situation for over 5 months. I wanted everyone to know that we tried our very best to get these dogs into loving homes. We had over 300 to place and with over 2 and 1/2 years past we have had only 4 "returned". That is not good for those 4 but I am very proud of the work we did. We cried and stayed up at night agonizing over trying to match the right dog to the right family. There are so many great stories to tell about the matches that have worked. Thank you everyone out there that also helped with the "siliski case". We are a group of people forever bonded in love. The little dog that picked me is absolutely the love of my life. She adores me and I just melt when she looks at me. The sweetest personality even after what she went through. I could tell some sad stories but it gives me nightmares (literally) to go back and think about the things that happened. 
There are so many more people like siliki out there, but we can make a difference if we all keep helping when we can."
One of the good stories of all this is about "Granny". She was an old worn out breeder that didn't have a tooth left in her mouth. The couple we matched her up with didn't care. "Daddy" was in a wheelchair and recovering from cancer surgory. When we placed her in his arms his face lit up and she kissed his face. It was the sweetest moment. I was told by his wife that the two of them spent all day everyday together. Granny on Daddys lap. It comforts me to know that they both died happy. Granny, loved by a dying man and the man comforted by the unconditional love of an amazingly sweet dog that will never be forgotten.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I am SHOCKED at Siliski's story. That is so horrible. One member said they drove all the way to get a puppy from her 10 hour drive and she wouldn't even let her in her house!









People like that make me sick. how could she do that to her dogs? Glad she is in jail. Is she still? Hope she stays there.









Andrea


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

This poor sweet little pup has been through more in her lifetime than we can even imagine. And all she wants is to be loved in return...dogs are amazing creatures, that's for certain. I am glad that the family that adopted Lay-la had the foresight to return her to the shelter. Imagine if they had not. I try not to rush to judgment, so I would like to think that their situation became more than they could handle through no fault of their own. Dian I hope that you find Lay-la the love she so deserves. Please keep us posted on her progress and if she does indeed end up with a SM member!

And Buttercup's mommy, you are adorable!


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

She has such expressionate eyes... she is a very special little girl... <3


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*Just want to thank you for the work you did. I know you devoted much time & heart into a tremendous job. If the rescues are too strict, you are criticized but if one slips by, you also have to live with that. I think only 4 "returns" out of 300 is remarkable. I hope that Layla gets to live the rest of her years in luxury. *



> I am glad Lay -La is doing well. I remember her from the time spent working the case. She didn't deserve to get a bad family that is for sure. They all should be pampered and spoiled the rest of their lives. I worked with that situation for over 5 months. I wanted everyone to know that we tried our very best to get these dogs into loving homes. We had over 300 to place and with over 2 and 1/2 years past we have had only 4 "returned". That is not good for those 4 but I am very proud of the work we did. We cried and stayed up at night agonizing over trying to match the right dog to the right family. There are so many great stories to tell about the matches that have worked. Thank you everyone out there that also helped with the "siliski case". We are a group of people forever bonded in love. The little dog that picked me is absolutely the love of my life. She adores me and I just melt when she looks at me. The sweetest personality even after what she went through. I could tell some sad stories but it gives me nightmares (literally) to go back and think about the things that happened.
> There are so many more people like siliki out there, but we can make a difference if we all keep helping when we can."
> One of the good stories of all this is about "Granny". She was an old worn out breeder that didn't have a tooth left in her mouth. The couple we matched her up with didn't care. "Daddy" was in a wheelchair and recovering from cancer surgory. When we placed her in his arms his face lit up and she kissed his face. It was the sweetest moment. I was told by his wife that the two of them spent all day everyday together. Granny on Daddys lap. It comforts me to know that they both died happy. Granny, loved by a dying man and the man comforted by the unconditional love of an amazingly sweet dog that will never be forgotten.
> 
> ...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> *Just want to thank you for the work you did. I know you devoted much time & heart into a tremendous job. If the rescues are too strict, you are criticized but if one slips by, you also have to live with that. I think only 4 "returns" out of 300 is remarkable. I hope that Layla gets to live the rest of her years in luxury. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if Dian is able to post an update about this sweet little girl, so I'll see if I can find out if she has found a new home yet and post for her.


----------

